# Kubota L185DT attach Backhoe?



## Fred Rutan (Jul 10, 2020)

Have a Koyker KB60 backhoe I am trying to attach to the L185... when I do it seems to disable all hydraulics... when I put it back to the original configuration the bucket works fine... I do not know Hydraulics at all do going blind.... I am sure I am doing some simple hookup wrong...


----------

